# spiritual epiphany in physics equations



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

...
...
...

Seriously, what I'm about to say has something to do with this, and I sure hope you all don't get turned off from the mere sight of math equations. I promise this will be good if you just bear with me for a moment. Now a couple of years ago, while frantically studying my ass off for a physics exam, I came across a vivid realization, at least to me anyway.

For those who don't already know, the above equations are that of momentum and center of mass respectively. To make things simple (and to get the scientific jargon out of the way), the center of mass can be found for any number of mass points at any given time (imagine a fixed, invisible point in the middle of your room perhaps). And as time passes, although these points of mass may move, momentum makes it so the center of mass will never move unless an exterior force interferes (imagine this point staying fixed with stuff moving around it endlessly; if the point is in your room, it will only move if a bulldozer moves your room without crushing it). Another good example to visualize it is if one throws a grenade into the air while it detonates in midflight. The center of mass will continue to move on as if it were an ordinary ball.

Anyway, the epiphany I had involved thinking the bigger picture. The universe is finite, so there is a point where there is no longer an exterior force. So then, I thought about the center of mass of the universe. At that point, it was weird...my mind temporarily stopped thinking.

If one could find the center of mass of the universe, it would never move.

As the universe continues to expand,
as comets continue to fly and collide,
as the world continues to turn,
as the seasons continue to change,
as we all continue to endlessly work from 9 to 5 day after day,
as we all continue to worry about our own individual problems,
no matter what we do, the universe's center of mass will still never change.

For some reason, it felt really comforting to think of something that's so permanent and eternal in nature. And at the same time, it made everything feel so whole and one. If any one of us weren't here, the universe's center of mass would alter a little. It is also where everything began if one believes the big bang theory. I also think it's cool to think about something I just pulled off the top of my head: the big bang is the father of all yang while the center of mass is the mother of all yin.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Sounds like a really good way to clear your mind. You could also try focussing on the center of mass of your own body (Somewhere around the solar plexus). You may find an equally calming place there


----------

